# face wash



## magicman (Nov 2, 2008)

anybody no any good oil free face wash to help keep spots at bay and unclogs pours

please note i have sensitive skin so if anyone has the same problem and they use a certain brand which works could u let me no which one it is and where u get it from

thanks in advance


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

or maybe you can use a standard bar of soap to clean the pores and dry the skin of oily residue...then immediatley after use a lotion that doesn't contain oil in it...works a treat...


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

I have been using OXY for men Face scrub, blitz pads and anti-spot balm (moisturizer) all seems to be helping keep grease down, spots down and face silky smoooooooth....


----------



## robjnr (Feb 10, 2009)

I use Clinique face wash max strength for men, expensive but really good, i use it with the 3.5 face scruffing lotion and then the M-Gel moisturiser,

My spots have gone


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I use Neutrogena Deep Clean. It is oil free and I love the stuff. It gives you a nice refreshing feeling.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've used the Clinique range in the past and find the soap really good but you need a REALLY good moisturiser. At the moment I'm using Nivea for Men Oil Control, it's in a green tube.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

As I said elsewhere, don't waste money - buy plain Co-Op Handwash: pH balanced with antibacterial agent and added moisturisers.

Use it as shower gel, shampoo and facewash - great for blackheads and pores on the nose.

Inexpensive, good lather, deep cleansing and a nice simple manly smell too...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> As I said elsewhere, don't waste money - buy plain Co-Op Handwash: pH balanced with antibacterial agent and added moisturisers.
> 
> Use it as shower gel, shampoo and facewash - great for blackheads and pores on the nose.
> 
> Inexpensive, good lather, deep cleansing and a nice simple manly smell too...


That's the most un-gay thing you could have said haha.

I use Biore Ice Wash and Nivea for men oil free moisturiser.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Tesco's clean and clear is good stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nivea face wash for women, has added viten E and aloe vera, its a pinkish colour but has everythinh no need to moisterise either:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

These are good suggestions a i use to suffer from spots and then they went away but now i have strted using test they have come back again so will need t use this stuff again lol

But i am not really fussed about the spots as long as the gains out weight them lol

Also if you get them on your face a good cream is called panoxl (sp) you can get it as either 2.5, 5 or 10 which is the strongest i usually go for the 5!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

king of shaves, the turquoise coloured one. it has proper anti-bacterial stuff in it too.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

neutrogena face wash and mosturisers are the best in my experience.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Cetaphil, only place I know to get it in the UK is Pharamcy2U.co.uk


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

magicman said:


> anybody no any good oil free face wash to help keep spots at bay and unclogs pours
> 
> please note i have sensitive skin so if anyone has the same problem and they use a certain brand which works could u let me no which one it is and where u get it from
> 
> thanks in advance


I have mega sensitive skin (face and neck only) and I use Origins checks and balances frothy face wash. Its ace.

I use clinique moisture surge moisturiser (which is a pre moisturiser type for a quick fix on dehydrated skin -I only use once or twice a week) and then origins constant comforter moisturiser.

I have Clinique eye serum too.

Every now and then I use Clinique cleaner and toner but I can't use them often as it seem to be too much for my face!

Clinique, Clairns and Origins is all I can really put near my face.

Some Chanel products too but I tend to stick to the same.

My fiance has sensitive areas around his nose and eyes and he uses all Clinique face wash, m-lotion moisturiser, m-protect moisturiser with sunscreen for when he's out and about....


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Judging by the comments so far, I think that it is just down to personal taste and most brand will do the trick.


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> These are good suggestions a i use to suffer from spots and then they went away but now i have strted using test they have come back again so will need t use this stuff again lol
> 
> But i am not really fussed about the spots as long as the gains out weight them lol
> 
> Also if you get them on your face a good cream is called panoxl (sp) you can get it as either 2.5, 5 or 10 which is the strongest i usually go for the 5!


ive got some of the panoxly 10 which works a treat, it is quite strong so i dont use it every day but it certainly makes a difference


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

I have very sensitive skin, used to use loads & always made spots go red & inflamed.

Anyway, used La Prarie Purifying Cream Cleanser & it was really good, get a good moisturiser to use during the day too. Skin was the best it ever was!

Now I occationally use it but I find a soft Flannel & warm water does the trick, nothing to upset your skin. I just wash twice a day & use moisturiser in the morning (Olay Night cream)


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

A great soap free cleansing wash suitable for all skin types including sensitive skins is "Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel". Cleans skin without drying. You can get it from any dermalogica approved salon or on the internet.

It is important to gently cleanse sensitive skin without using products containing soap or alcohol. Follow with a good moisturiser for clean healthy skin.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> You may laugh at this but I like Lidl's own brand of face wash and cleanser. I have sensitive skin as well, and it gives me no problems whatsoever. Check it out.


is it as good as their lemon meringue ice cream:laugh:

xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

magicman said:


> anybody no any good oil free face wash to help keep spots at bay and unclogs pours
> 
> please note i have sensitive skin so if anyone has the same problem and they use a certain brand which works could u let me no which one it is and where u get it from
> 
> thanks in advance


If you teens or early twenties use clinique, its designed for oily skin but stay clear of the scruffing lotions, they sting, thats your skin saying " ouch" and you skin will defend itself by pumping up more oil.....keep it simple....Clinique face wash or soap/ oil free moisture gel and scrub 2-3 times ( Max) per week...like the scruffing lotion...if u over do it with the face scrub your skin will defend by pumping up more oil. ..or Try Kiehls Face Fuel wash...its really good and lasts about 12 months...for 12 quid...pound a month...less than a paper!! :thumb:


----------



## judge-dred (Feb 11, 2009)

i had bad blckheads for years then i started using st ives apricot scrub and after i scrubbed my face i used something called t-zone i think it was in a bottle and came out as foam it worked a dream.another effective way to get blackheads of your face is to warm honey and put it on problem areas and leave for 15mins and wash of this is also another good way to remove blackheads a dermotologist told me to do that


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

yep....honey is anti bacterial....oil literally sticks to it......natural clay is good too....it detoxifys the skin......u can buy one use packs for about 3 quid in boots.....no additives so great for sensitive skin....


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i find sanex do a great face wash, but you need a good moisturiser or you'll dry your face 2 the point of dandruff


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

I would say use cotton pads with neutrogena clean and clear, best hands down for getting rid of any blemishes and keeping skin at its best


----------

